# Trapdoor spider



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have brought this over here as I dont want to take another thread off topic 

Jamie do you have one of these ?? I find that sig pic fascinating of yours


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I dont have one. There are a few species of spider that would be great to have but they are effectively pet holes! You never see them!

The beautiful Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)



And the monster that is the King Baboon (Citharischius crawshayi)



All stunning spiders, but will live in a burrow all day and you'll never see them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there a reason for them having such fat legs ? dont think I have ever seen a spider with such fat legs


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> Is there a reason for them having such fat legs ? dont think I have ever seen a spider with such fat legs


I'm not sure, but if I were to hazard a guess I would say it's because of their hunting technique. They rely on living in verticle holes with a trap door (lined with silk and web), they have to be soo quick that if they had thin spindly legs there would be more chance of prey escaping. 

Although thats just speculation on my part


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for that, hopefully we will have some more info posted about them - find that little clip quite interesting


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

If you wanna see the Cobalt Blue hunting, turn your volume up and click on the link below...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Now you got me watching links of others lol, quite interesting to watch them 'hunting' still couldnt hold any spider though


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> Now you got me watching links of others lol, quite interesting to watch them 'hunting' still couldnt hold any spider though


I bet you could hold my Chile Rose tarantula, apart from being the most docile species of tarantula, _she_ is the most docile tarantula I've ever seen....ever!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmmm dont know, I do know that like with dogs you shouldnt show fear and jump backwards but would take a lot to hold her, how long do they live ?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Depends on the species and how much they're fed. But a female Mexican Red Knee can live up to 30 years, a male maybe 5 years!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> If you wanna see the Cobalt Blue hunting, turn your volume up and click on the link below...


thats awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

That dam spider makes me jump every time :lol: 

Have you got spiders, Tashi? xxxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I love these really big spiders ... its the little house ones that make my flesh crawl


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Mese said:


> I love these really big spiders ... its the little house ones that make my flesh crawl


i'm sure thats backwards :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Unfortunately I dont have one. There are a few species of spider that would be great to have but they are effectively pet holes! You never see them!
> 
> The beautiful Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
> 
> ...


I don't even really like spiders but that colbalt blue is beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Cassia said:


> I don't even really like spiders but that colbalt blue is beautiful!


I very much wanted one but I couldn't find any :nonod: xxxxx


----------



## bagpuss4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hate spiders ever since i went to peru and got a huge hairy tarantula on my foot !


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I very much wanted one but I couldn't find any :nonod: xxxxx


They're awesome T's but you would never see it! and it's not one to be handled as it's an aggressive species. They come form Asia


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> They're awesome T's but you would never see it! and it's not one to be handled as it's an aggressive species. *They come form Asia *


you say that either as if you are proud to know it OR as if it explains your previous statement :lol:

re: trapdoor spider... does it actually have any legs on the back end of its body or are they all at the foront? that may be a stupid question, sorry


----------

